# Excel UNICODE equivalent in Power Query



## absherzad (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi all,
What is the equivalent of excel UNICODE function in Power Query?


----------



## MarcelBeug (Aug 7, 2017)

Character.ToNumber


----------



## absherzad (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks a lot 
One more question any built-in function to convert *decimal* (base10) to *hex *(base16)?


----------



## absherzad (Aug 8, 2017)

Here is my solution for the conversion (Link), however, I am not sure if it is the optimal one:



absherzad said:


> Thanks a lot
> One more question any built-in function to convert *decimal* (base10) to *hex *(base16)?


----------



## MarcelBeug (Aug 8, 2017)

absherzad said:


> Here is my solution for the conversion (Link), however, I am not sure if it is the optimal one:


I added a self made, generic function (decimal to base, base to decimal) to the same link.


----------

